# What is the oldest picture that you have a digital copy of that you can post here ?



## MarkinPhx (May 25, 2020)

This is a picture of my mom with her mother. My mom was born in 1931 so I am guessing this was taken around 1935.


----------



## Kadee (May 25, 2020)

My grandparents and family my mother / 2 aunts / 1 uncle
its 97 years old my mother was 13years old in photo ...

Sorry had trouble posting photo, don’t know why the other one won’t load 
I’ll try this one of me when I was 4 years old so it’s 70 years old


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)

me when i was little


----------



## jujube (May 25, 2020)

212 × 300

Lincoln taking a selfie in the White House just before tweeting the Gettysburg Address.


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)

jujube said:


> 212 × 300


Brat. LOL


----------



## Marie5656 (May 25, 2020)

*My grandparents out front of their home. This was around the tome of the 1918 flu pandemic.  My dad is the little one standing between my grandparents

*


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 26, 2020)

Mom and Dad  1938


----------



## Pappy (May 26, 2020)

My grandfather, great uncles and cousins: My mom is the girl with the curls in front.


----------



## squatting dog (May 26, 2020)

Dad's grandma. taken in 1895.


----------



## squatting dog (May 26, 2020)

My mothers grandpa with her younger brother. ps mom is 95.   ❤


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 26, 2020)

I Do not know the exact date, but this is from when my grandfather was a  boy in Texas. He was grown and married by about 1903, so this picture is probably in the late 1800’s.
Besides the angora goats, there is an armadillo in the front left side of the picture, and what looks like an angry opossum in the front right side.

I am not sure who the people are, but I think that the man in the center was probably my grandfather’s adopted father.  His mother died when he was young, and he was raised by an adoptive family. 
The person on the right is quite possibly my grandfather, as a teenager, since this was one of his photos.


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2020)

MarkinPhx said:


> This is a picture of my mom with her mother. My mom was born in 1931 so I am guessing this was taken around 1935.View attachment 106735


 wow, 1935 and owning a camera when not many people would have back then....and a great picture that's lasted 85 years with no fading.. fab!!


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I Do not know the exact date, but this is from when my grandfather was a  boy in Texas. He was grown and married by about 1903, so this picture is probably in the late 1800’s.
> Besides the angora goats, there is an armadillo in the front left side of the picture, and what looks like an angry opossum in the front right side.
> 
> I am not sure who the people are, but I think that the man in the center was probably my grandfather’s adopted father.  His mother died when he was young, and he was raised by an adoptive family.
> ...


 wow HFL... what a picture,.... I spotted the armadillo before I saw your grandfather.. fantastic...


----------



## Pappy (May 26, 2020)

This one is my step grandfather and grandmother holding my step-dad. Taken in Jackson Hole, WY. Grand dad must have been a cowboy of some sort.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 26, 2020)

This one goes back about 70 million years. I was experimenting with my time machine, and ways to shoot pics of the wildlife, without getting eaten. Exciting stuff!


----------



## Gaer (May 26, 2020)

My Grandmother homesteading in Montana  before the epidemic.  She built her own house and dug her own 50 foot well.


----------



## oldman (May 26, 2020)

I knew Pappy would have some old pictures. Very lucky. Ours all burned in a fire of our home. I lost so many wonderful memories of my flying days, including my retirement party. Luckily, my sister does have a few of the family pictures that I copied digitally.


----------



## oldman (May 26, 2020)

*This picture is of my maternal Grandmother and Grandfather taken (circa) 1917-1918.*


----------



## Keesha (May 26, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Mom and Dad  1938
> View attachment 106822


What a handsome couple.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 26, 2020)

Keesha said:


> What a handsome couple.


Thank You.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 26, 2020)

I don’t know how to post pictures, but I have a picture of my dad as an baby so it would be about 98 years ago or so.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 26, 2020)

*My Dad sitting on his Dad's Lap*.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 29, 2020)

*Not the oldest, but found this one. It is me, my mom and brother. He was in the Navy. At this time I think it was when he was stationed in Chicago.  Excuse the messiness over my absolutely adorable face. I think this was a Polaroud. Remember back in the day when you had to rub that waxy stuff over the pics to help them develop?

*


----------



## Kadee (May 29, 2020)

This is my grandmothers (Grandparents) his name was Edward he died at 52 in 1885 from inflammation of the lungs ( the information is on a family history site )
They are buried here in the small town where I live.
I can see a striking family resemblance looking at my grans GM (Mary) she lived to 61 years old


----------



## MsFox (May 30, 2020)

Gaer said:


> My Grandmother homesteading in Montana  before the epidemic.  She built her own house and dug her own 50 foot well.   View attachment 106873


AWESOME!


----------



## MsFox (May 30, 2020)

My Great Great Great Grandma early 1800's.
Choctaw/Chickasaw


----------



## MsFox (May 30, 2020)

Here is my photo, computer
sized, aligned, and overlayed
on my 3X Great Grandma's
I was amazed at the resemblance.


----------



## Ceege (May 30, 2020)

My paternal grandfather around 1900






Little ol' me in 1952


----------



## Camper6 (May 30, 2020)

This picture showed up in a box of pictures from about 1917.
I think it's a relative.  The picture intrigued me.  I can't figure out what he is holding in his hand.  A riding crop maybe?  The back of the picture says:"I send to you this, my souvenir with heartful greetings to you and your family.  I will always remember you.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 1, 2020)

*This is a picture of my Mom and Dad my older brother and my sister. I'm the smaller girl.  We were on vacation and My Mom made us our dresses.
*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 2, 2020)

Mom...1930ish


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 3, 2020)

Me and dad 1963..
.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 4, 2020)

This photo is 81 years old. In my moms lap. Taken at my grandmothers house.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Me and dad 1963..
> .
> View attachment 107972


 ken to this day you have that same expression on your face..  . if that photo was in colour it would look like modern day


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 4, 2020)

This is a photo of my Great Grandpa and one with my Grandpa. My mom was born in 1921 so it had to be a few years before that. 
I love the one with the wagon. Shows how many people lived and worked back then and how rural it was only a few miles from New York City. My great grandpa was a farmer, my grandpa became a stationary engineer and worked in New York keeping the engines running smoothly in an ice cream factory. 
In later years the farm was divided among 5 children. Growing up I lived on the piece my grandpa inherited with my mom and dad


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 4, 2020)

*My sister sent me this the other day. It's me and Santa. She said how come there wasn't one of her with Santa ! I told her it as because she was a bad girl that 
year !LOL*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 5, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> ken to this day you have that same expression on your face..  . if that photo was in colour it would look like modern day


Thank you..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 5, 2020)

Me and her..


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 7, 2020)

*My Dad and 3 of his sisters. He was the oldest of 7 kids. I think it was taken in 1921.*


----------



## muffin (Jun 7, 2020)

My grandma and Grandad


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 7, 2020)

My Aboriginal Grandfather Stanley married the Nurse Leonora who looked after him when he was critically wounded in WWI


----------



## Ellen Marie (Jun 14, 2020)

I love all the pics.   I didn't recognize anyone, so I guess I am not related to anyone here!


----------

